# Automatic Netagive Thinking, or ANTs



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Stoping Automatic Negative Thoughts

The hardest part of this process for some people is in noticing you're having Automatic Netagive Thinking, or ANTs, as we call them. Automatic negative thoughts are just there... they appear out of nowhere... and many times we are in the cycle of negative thinking before we are ever consciously aware of it

The first step is to make a statement to yourself. It is much better if you can make this an out loud, verbal statement, because it is stronger and more important when you do that. The importance of making this verbal statement is to notify your brain that you do not like these automatic negative thoughts and beliefs -- these ANTs -- and that you do not intend to keep thinking this way the rest of your life.

Some people say "Stop!" and see a bright red stop sign in their heads. Other people are not so visually oriented, so they say, "Wait a minute!" Both of these methods work. Use either one you want. You are telling your brain these automatic negative thoughts (ANTs) are not helpful and not healthy for you and you don't want to have them. Instead, you have decided to think and go in a better, more healthy direction.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I found this on a blog and thought it could be helpful here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm doing this, it's part of a cbt thingy


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, this is from Dr. Richards' Overcoming Social Anxiety tapes.

Stopping the "ANTs" has been working really well for me. It is hard at first but gets easier over time if you stick to it.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, I just added it to the positive thinking community blog that I mentioned in another post. I have not heard of Dr. Richards' Overcoming Social Anxiety tapes. Do you know where I can find out more information about this?


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's some links:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ial-anxiety-step-by-step-audio-program-84075/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/overcoming-sa-step-by-step/

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html


----------

